# What kind of spider is this?



## Hvac1989 (Aug 13, 2017)

There is plenty of or weavers in the surrounding area but this one really sticks out from the rest as far as looks and size


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Somewhat resembles one of the many crab spiders.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Where are you, in general? Is that spider, dead?


----------



## Hvac1989 (Aug 13, 2017)

I'm in Chicago. Spider is alive. Was wrapping up prey when pic was taken


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

It might be a broad faced sac spider with the red legs, but I'll let you decide, since the brown recluse is in your area, also. It's hard to see in the photo. Other photos of the sac spider show the pointed gray abdomen.

I'm not a Pest person, just have been closely involved with insects & like searching.

http://www.idph.state.il.us/envhealth/pcspiders.htm


----------



## Mitaela Drayne (Aug 31, 2017)

The picture you have shown here looks a lot like many of the crab spiders.


----------

